# My AMT tweeter adventure



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Good morning, 
I have wanted to experiment with an AMT tweeter in my car setup for awhile now. I have heard home setups with AMT's and was blown away...so I was always curious how they perform in a car environment. 
Im a big research freak, especially within manufacturing environments and have ran across a company that makes AMT tweeters for about 80% of the companies out there (rebadged, repackaged,).
So I went straight to the source and ordered from them, after some back door emails with sales reps, this is what arrived in my mail box yesterday.











AudioPur AMT40-06
The housing is extruded aluminum with a nice textured finish on the front bezel. Dark silver almost grey in color (anodized). The back plate is glued in place, I wanted to pop them open to see inside but I don't see any real reason so I will leave them be.
A set of caps came with the set.
The spec sheet on the box gives an impedance of 3.6 ohms
and sensitivity of 89db.

I know AMT's are VERY directional, my current setup with my Phoenix Gold Elite tweeters are very much on axis, so this will be my starting point with these.
I want to do placement auditions to see what happens when placed in different locations in the car.

That's all I got for today, this experiment and the results will take awhile-
I just had major surgery to my nose 2 days ago and Im laid up in bed a total wreck! So be patient... lol
I hope to get them installed in the car over the next 2-3 days.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

looking forward to this. I've wanted to try the very large Dayton ones to see what they'd offer over a large format standard tweeter.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Subbed, love how you went DIY(MA) on it, that's getting back into the spirit of this site!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Why do you guys say AMTs are very directional? They have the same directionality as any other speaker of the same size...and yours is essentially square, so it would be the same no matter which way it is oriented.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

My experience with home AMT's is that the sweet spot is very specific and narrow. You still get great sounds outside of this area, but it's only when you step back into this zone.. thats when you get a sense of what your missing. That's the one scenario that attracted me to using these drivers, in a car you have a captive audience , you should be able to take advantage of a narrow sweet spot.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I used the Airborne RT20021s a few years a go (similar to those) and never noticed a narrow sweet spot.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

This is also why I'm curious in using these : the car environment often throws formulas and expectations out the window. We have heard many members on here give different accounts as to how they should be mounted (on axis vs off axis).... I'm willing to experiment a little with these- have some fun and see what happens. Knowing me, I will probably get bored with them and smash them and light them on fire. Lol I'm delirious with pain right now... I need more pain meds!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I think with the square shape you should get a nice even dispersion.

Care to share what you spent?


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

It was $60 shipped to my door


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

hot9dog said:


> It was $60 shipped to my door


SICK!

I am looking forward to your review of these bad boys.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

The amt's I ran that are either close or possibly the same tweeter as those had more sparkle and detail on axis. I'm sure they would have worked fine off axis with some work but on axis they were too good right out of the gate to try them any other way.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Over the last 40 years Ive used every type tweeter I could get my hands on and the Ribbons,Planars,AMT's are almost indistinguishable from normal domes or cones in a car.

Except for the vertical Axis.Sitting so close to them does make a difference.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

So I removed my PG ELITE tweeters the other day and dropped these into the location. On axis, tilted slightly down. The sound is very forward and bright in the upper registers. I have these crossed over very high, 7khz. With these crossed over this high, I had to bring up the crossover point for my Dayton rs100's.... doing this brought my image of vocals down lower on my soundstage, male vocals were the worst. I did a quick experiment and pulled the tweeters from the sail panels and put them off axis with some tape on my a-pillars. After doing this the upper frequencies were attenuated and the front stage moved to the front of the car a little bit. After driving around with these for several days I've come to the conclusion that I hate these tweeters. If my midrange was mounted closers to my tweeters, I might like them better. If my midrange was more articulated in the upper frequencies, I might like these more, if I had more time and patience. .... 
I truly feel these would be amazing in rear fill, they would give a great presence and give an almost "spooky" surround effect. But I've lost my interest with these and am now planning a whole new front stage...... so now we move on with the new chapter of the "GREAT AMT ADVENTURE ".


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

And that new chapter comes from someone else, I'm giving these tweeters away to someone else to experiment with.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I will ship these free to someone else, but the catch is that you have to carry on with this thread.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Nice little read. *


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks Aaron! Your web site has been on my radar lately as I am in the market for a new sub stage for my VW CC...... Too many choices!!! lololol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I had my version of these tweeters literally on top of my midranges just like a coaxial with tweeters that can be aimed. If I had my midranges on axis to reduce the effects of beaming these little amt's would be magical. I'm not running my 3/4" metal dome tweeters from 5k and up dednutz on axis with much better results in my install. A couple people commented over the weekend at the NC meet how nice my amt tweets were at the spring meet and they were shocked when I said I had them crossed at 8k. Guess I had the seamless transition on the mark.


----------

